# Suggest me a UPS



## varunb (Mar 18, 2015)

I need a new UPS. Which do you think is trustworthy, cost-efficient & hassle-free during the time of support? My config is in my signature.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 19, 2015)

CyberPower 1000VA UPS -4000.


----------



## asciif00 (Mar 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> CyberPower 1000VA UPS -4000.



+1 to that


----------

